# Bolens 2000 Hydro Eliminator



## 68redfox

I have a new to me Bolens 2000 Hydro Eliminator. I want to change the fluids. I do not know what model Trans axle I have. I see no numbers or identification on it. The system does have a Spin On filter on the return line. Also has a dipstick for lubrication level. I will include two pictures of this trans axle. Can someone identify this trans axle and tell me what lubrication I should use to service it.
Thanks


----------



## sixbales

I found the following post on the internet written by *mccavie* with reference to a general maintenance question for a Bolens Eliminator 2000:

"I use straight 30 weight oil in the engine. My 1900 doesn't have an engine oil filter and I don't think the 2000 does either. The hydro fluid is fairly easy, there is a drain plug on the front of the rear end. A TDH (Transmission Differential Hydraulic) fluid is recommended. Texaco is one brand that makes it. The filter numbers are as follows - Fram PH2844 Wix 51410 (21 micron filtering) Wix 57102 (10 micron filtering). these filters do not have a bypass valve as recommended by Bolens. DO NOT use a filter with a bypass. The Spark plugs are Champion RV15YC."


----------



## sixbales

Hey 68redfox,

Pardon my manners....Welcome to the tractor forum!

I read a post from a guy in which he warned not to drive your Bolens Eliminator 2000 on any railroad tracks! He said that he hit a train with his 2000 and derailed the train! Luckily, he wasn't hurt! 

Oh well, I guess it's time for bed when posts degenerate to this level?


----------



## 68redfox

sixbales, Thanks for the welcome. Glad to be here.
Appreciate the info. Could you explain the reason for the no bypass on the filter? Just asking, I do not know any thing about that subject.
My Bolens does have a remote spin on engine oil filter. See pic. I assume it is factory.







I have no railroad tracks near me, keeps me safe.  
:tractorsm:tractorsm


----------



## sixbales

A filter bypass valve allows fluid to bypass the filter if the pressure gets too high (i.e., plugged filter). Without a bypass, your hydraulics will slow down due to a plugged filter restricting flow. Bolens probably wants you to change the filter, rather than use unfiltered fluid. 

I cannot answer your transaxle question, but if you will look on ebay they have a used Bolens Eliminator transaxle for sale, which may be helpful in learning what you have. The one I looked at was very brawny looking inside. Should last a long time.

Looks to me like you made a good choice!


----------



## OldBuzzard

That's the model 5020H right?

If so, that's an Eaton 11 hydro.

Real strong hydro, and the same as used in the HT20D, HT23, and HDT1000.


----------



## 68redfox

Yes, you are correct about the model number. Yes,I am astounded by this build of a trans axle. Probably for sure outlast me. 

Thanks,O.B. Sounds a little kinder, doesn't it? Bye


----------



## RC Wells

Universal Tractor Fluid available from nearly every farm store and equipment dealer is suitable for the hydrostatic transmission in the Bolens. 

The drain plug is underneath and to the front of the transaxle. Just reach under and near the front lip of the casting you will find the drain plug.

I have the PDF of the service manual for that transmission in a Wheel Horse garden tractor, email me and I will email it back if you want it. Same transmission and specifications.


----------



## OldBuzzard

One thing you could never accusing Bolens of doing was underbuilding   

Here is the 5000 Series Service Manual and the 5019-5020 Parts Manual. They should give you all the help you need.


----------



## 68redfox

Thanks O.B. for the manuals. Really appreciate it.
Merry Christmas :usa:


----------



## Bolen in Canada

In the service manual provided by OldBuzzard I cannot find what kind of HST oil to use in the 5020H. It provides type of lubrication for the 5017 and 5019, but not 5020H. Any suggestions?


----------



## RC Wells

All the Eaton Hydrostats of the era used SAE 20 motor oil above 20 degrees F, and Type F automatic transmission fluid below 20 degrees F. If you use a good brand of Universal Tractor Fluid it is good for all temperatures.


----------



## Bolen in Canada

Thanks RC Wells. I appreciate the quick response.


----------

